

How powerful interests are redistricting away your vote - kleinmatic
http://www.propublica.org/article/hidden-hands-in-redistricting-corporations-special-interests

======
ShawnJG
this is by no means a new concept. Redistricting has always been a political
exercise in circumventing the will of the people. what changes sometimes is
whose hand ultimately redraws the districts.

